# SMTP einschränken Win 2003



## hoppel26 (3. Januar 2005)

Hi,

ich möchte auf einem Server, der mit Windows 2003 läuft SMTP so einstellen, dass nicht jeder über mein SMTP MAils versenden kann.

Ich bin soweit vorgedrungen, dass ich in der IIS unter SMTP zwar einstellen kann, wer im Punkt Authentifizierung dann Mails versenden darf, jedoch sobald ich den Hacken bei "jeder" rausnehme kann ich selbst auch keine Mails merh versenden.

Hat jemand eine Erklärung?

Danke schon mal vorab.


----------



## Sinac (3. Januar 2005)

Dann hast du etwas mit den Berechtigungen falsch gesetzt, eventuell Gruppenrichtlinie oder sowas? Überprüf es am besten nochmal ganz genau oder poste ein paar Einstellungen.


----------



## hoppel26 (4. Januar 2005)

hallo,


also in den gruppenrichtlinien habe ich nichts eingestellt, der server legt automatisch für jedes mailfach einen benutzer an. bsp: mailafach: info   = benutzer info

ich möchte im endeffekt verhindern das dritte über mein smtp relay versenden können und trotzdem aber selbst versenden.

gruß

hoppel


----------



## hurricane (19. Januar 2005)

Ich habe das selbe Problem wie hoppel.

Ich werde von Spammen attakiert und stehe sogar schon in einer schwarzen List. Aber ich weiß nicht wie ich gegen die SPAM-Attacken vorgehen soll.

Ich verwende einen WIN 2003 Server mit IIS 6. Ausserdem eine verschlüsselte Kennwortdatei bei POP3, da wir mehrere Domains verwalten... Wir brauchen also z.B. die Mail webmaster@... öfters ;-)


Leider haben wir ausser Lumisoft keinen anderen freien Mailserver für Windows gefunden und Lumisoft wird leider genauso attakiert   

Kann da nicht jemand mit ner tollen Idee helfen


ciao Anke


----------

